# Opera problems



## Lioness (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, so recently, as of yesterday, my Opera has been showing all pictures as really pixellated, as if you took a really small image and stretched it. It's not just in forums, it's on deviantart and photobucket.

Does anyone have any idea what may have caused this. I'm not aware of downloading anything, or changing Opera's settings in any way. I don't have the most current version of Opera (I think), but if that will stop the pixellation I'll download it.

Many thanks

L


----------



## thesoothsayer (Dec 10, 2009)

What about your text? Are they the normal size? 

Just wondering if you accidentally clicked the zoom percentage at the bottom right corner of your opera window.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 10, 2009)

Lioness said:


> I don't have the most current version of Opera (I think),



Click on "Help" in the top bar, then click on "Check for updates", Lioness - that will tell you if you're running Opera 10.10, the latest version.

There's also a Widget you can install called "Opera Update Checker", which does the same job.

Afraid I can't help you with the pixillation, though: but updating might help...


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 10, 2009)

Could it be your connection? Mine does that when I'm downloading or otherwise using a lot of bandwidth for another application - it's just taking a long time to load the full-res version...


----------



## Lioness (Dec 10, 2009)

Text is fine, and it's not a downloading issue.
I'll try to download the new update.


----------



## Lioness (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, it suddenly fixed itself, and the only thing I did was a virus scan. It was probably a virus, if they can do that.


----------

